# Backcountry Backpack Gear



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

I'm looking for advice on a few things really but I'll name a few to start.

Light weight sleeping bag. I'll be using it into December.
Headlamps, Spetzel or? ...
Water filtration.. Katadyn?
Cook stove...Primus?
Cook sets...MSR?
One man tent or sleeping quarters?
Sleeping pads?

Any and all suggestions are appreciated. Less cost is better in the right areas for this year. I dont mind going as expensive as a KUIU bag next year but for this year I'm not looking to break the bank. I just need to have gear I can be confident in to get the job done until I can upgrade.

Lighter and more compact the better. Thanks in advance.

While we are here. How about kids sleeping bags in general?


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

1. I own a Klymit bag, but I will be using the SeaToSummit Ascent Down III 0 degree bag. It's down, and it only weights 3 lbs 3 oz. With the Thermolite extreme liner, 0 degrees should be easy.

2. I run a Fenix HL60 headlamp, it's rechargeable and is BRIGHT on it's highest setting.

3. I run a Katadyn Vario water filter, it is a bit heavy but it's nice to have!

4. MSR PocketRocket Deluxe Stove! I used it this spring and it worked VERY well.

5. GSI Bugaboo Backpacker cook set! Lightweight and some room for storage!

6. I'm biased because I work here, but I am running the Badlands Artemis 1 tent.

7. Klymit Insulated Static-V, my hunts are later in the year!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Here is what I have in each of the listed items.

Bag: Northface Cat's Meow. Mine is the 20 degree bag, so December camps would probably need the 0 degree bag, or dress warm for sleep and bundle up. (I have really liked this bag, and the price is much less than others.) 

Headlamp: Black Diamond Storm 

Filter: Katadyn Hiker Pro 

Stove: Primus, but I'm ordering a Camp Chef Stryker soon. I also have the MSR pocket rocket, which works but have liked the others better. 

Cook set: Utilize the Primus set that came with my stove. 

Tent: a cheap "cycling tent" bought at Gart Sports years ago on clearance. It has been dependable. 

Pad: Klymit Static V (non-insulated) 

This setup will be going to the Wind Rivers the end of July, so will have a chance to put it all to a great test.


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

Vanilla said:


> Here is what I have in each of the listed items.
> 
> Bag: Northface Cat's Meow. Mine is the 20 degree bag, so December camps would probably need the 0 degree bag, or dress warm for sleep and bundle up. (I have really liked this bag, and the price is much less than others.)
> 
> ...


I was planning on ordering the Stryker as well, heard good things about it!


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

1.Bag: I use a Kelty down bag that is just Ok. Looking to upgrade here, but it’s been sufficient, just not ideal, and definitely lacking when temps drop.

2.Headlamp: I currently own the Black Diamond Revolt and the Petzl Actik Core. Both are rechargeable. 

I’ve had issues with the rechargeable batteries in the Black Diamond and recharging it. I do like the locking feature that ensures that you won’t drain your battery by accidentally turning on your headlamp while hiking.

I’ve moved almost exclusively to the Petzl. Doesn’t lock, but the recharging works flawlessly and has 3 brightness settings. They also sell separate battery cells that are relatively lightweight. I keep one of the batteries in my pack as a spare. That usually lasts me for a 3-4 night trip without recharging either.

3.Water filtration: I’ve used 3 over the last 2 years.

Sawyer mini: lightweight, easy to use, but can’t be used when temps drop below freezing. I have grown tired of squeezing bags to filter too.

Katadyn befree gravity filter has been our backcountry camp filter. Flow rate is awesome and the whole system is light and takes up very little space.

Steripen Classic: This is what I use most of the time now and it has been great when paired with a nalgene or other wide-mouth water bottle. It is UV filtration so you don’t worry about freezing. Basically only filters a liter at a time though, and if a little grit in your water is a deal breaker, this isn’t the best option. I’ve used it all spring and a lot last fall. 

4.Cook Stove: MSR Windburner. Been really impressed with the stove. Not the lightest, but similar to a jetboil in set up. Eliminates the need to pack a separate pot. Have used in some high winds and it’s worked well.

5. Cook Set: See above. The only thing I’d add is that the Sea to Summit long titanium spoon is the bees knees to complete my cook set.

6. Shelter: I’ve done hammocks and tents. I have a mountain hardware tent that I spend a good number of nights in. 

However, it’s relatively heavy. 

I’m looking at pulling the trigger on a Kifaru supertarp and throwing some tyvek down as a ground cloth.

7. Sleeping Pad:I have a klymit static v wide(uninsulated) that is very comfortable. 

I also used an xped downmat for the previous 3 years. R value was better due to the insulation, but the baffles were vertical and gave me pressure points on my hips while I sleep(big guy, side sleeper). Great pad though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

The take away,
Bugaboo backpacker.
I must've glanced over that one when I was looking earlier, because I honestly like it the most of all that I have looked at. It also seems well built.

Fenix HL60. 
I like the fore/aft overhead strap. All of the different lumen settings seems ideal.

Primus Trail Stove.
Good reviews and Corey Jacobsen has it in his pack. Good enough for him, good enough for me.

Katadyn water filtration. 
Reviews aren't the best for the Hiker Pro BUT it is lighter than the Vario. BUT BUT BUT, the Vario appears easier to operate being it has a lever style pump rather a push pump. And it was suggested here. Vario it is.

Going with the Klymit pad. 
I'm 76 inches tall and if I remember right the length of it was 74 inches. I like my feet to dangle off the bed to sleep but in a sleeping bag? We'll see how it goes for this season.

Leads me into sleeping bag and tent. 
The suggested Artemis tent looks super nice but it isnt in my price range for this season.
Same with the sleeping bags. I'm pinching pennies on these two items mostly because I'd rather be more comfortable with what I am wearing for 11 days. As long as it functions, itll work for this year. I have wife's approval next year for an upgrade. Considering I run Badlands, Vortex and KUIU (all lifetime guarantee) I'll most likely venture into a KUIU bag and tent.

My dad never really took us kids fishing or camping much. Let alone hunting, never. 
Grateful for the guidance. Thanks


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I wouldn’t try to save money on a sleeping bag. There are things on your list above I would cut back way before a sleeping bag, particularly if you are planning to use into December. 

That should very much be considered in the “what you wear” category, in my opinion. If you’re not sleeping good, you’re toast.


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

If your going to spent that kinda of money on a sleeping bag I'd strongly suggest looking at Western mountaineering bags. 

Sleeping pads make a huge difference when your sleeping on the ground in cold temps. I'm using a exped synmat7 I love it. A bit heavy for summer but it'll bridge the gap into late season.

For late season a floorless shelter with a stove is awesome because you can dry out your gear in the evenings. Kifaru makes some awesome setups


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

I'll look around more in January for bags, pads and tents. I have this strange itch that has been wanting to keep the same three companies in line. Honestly though, now I think of it I'll be getting a different pack next season. The badlands I have was half off is why I went with them. So I went badlands bino harness too.
Stone Glacier, Kifaru and Exo Mtn Gear are on the pack radar next year. Their line of items will be where I look first for tents and bags. I just have this weird way of keeping the same brands together.
(Tho I honestly know hardly anything when it comes to this stuff)


weaversamuel76 said:


> If your going to spent that kinda of money on a sleeping bag I'd strongly suggest looking at Western mountaineering bags.


I'll look into those bags. I've never even heard of them. Thank you!

Vanilla, i completely believe you when you say I'll be toast without good sleep. I really would like to spend a couple hundred more on a bag. My selling point to wifey to get me into the clothes I wanted was i only have X amount of layers for a long time in the woods. I NEED good clothes. And the compromise was in the tent, sleeping bag and pack. If I were to go even a little deeper into my pockets I'd still want something even better later and wouldn't be able to justify it without going cheap now.
If it becomes November and I still havent filled my tags, I'll have better cards to renegotiate with for when it is getting really cold.

I love my wife and as much as women play mind games, I can play them back. 
&#129315;&#128518;Muahahahahahah&#128518;&#129315;

After reading my initial post, I can see "into December" being misleading. After some more thought and suggestions, that is what I came up with, for now.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

For the same price as of one of those Kifaru Slick Bags or half to 2/3 of the Kuiu superdown you can get a solid Marmot down bag like the Helium or Lithium. They are a pound lighter, 800 fill down and they have decades more experience designing sleeping bags. It will cut bulk way down to have a down bag; they take a little more care in the field but will last you a lifetime. 

Pads are highly personal. I've used everything from Z-Rests to 4" mattresses for camping. My body stopped liking side sleeping on foam pads about 3 years ago and I upgraded to an insulated lightweight inflatable backpacking pad. It's made all the difference to wake up refreshed. Too many brands to review in a comment here but it's worth going to a gear shop and laying down on a few.

I've been happy for a decade with an MSR SuperFly. Lightweight, really functional and has a universal adaptor for canisters. But I just boil water for dehydrated dinners, coffee and oatmeal.

I have a small titanium pot I splurged on years ago. 

I use a 2 lb MountainSmith tarp tent with my hiking poles. I use a Sol emergency blanket as a ground cloth. 

I use Aqua Mira for purification. Super light and kills everything. Does take a little longer but I'm never in a rush for water during hunting season.

I'm skeptical about hunting branded sleeping bags for those prices. There are a bunch of companies who have been making them for decades longer for much better prices. They have fit (extra room is not good for effecient warmth) and function down to a science. Western Mountaineering is about as good as it gets for quality and has similar prices to KUIU who hasn't stood the test of time. Others are often half that price.

Best of luck. A ton of options out there and half the fun is getting the rig that fits your needs.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Amen backcountry. And I’m a Kuiu fan!


----------

